# 2014 WA Winter Case Swap -- ** Tasting **



## dent (23/7/14)

Figured I'd start this off. Can you update the list with the condition of your brew - ie - needs conditioning / ready to drink 

The numbers should match the original list, so we can still identify bottles which have numbers on the lid only.



1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## danestead (23/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale 

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat 

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - 

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. 

17. Neanderthal Black IPA 

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Twocansam (23/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale 

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat - Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - 

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. 

17. Neanderthal Black IPA 

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (23/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale - ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat 

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - 

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - 

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. 

17. Neanderthal Black IPA 

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout[/quote]


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (23/7/14)

Also I forgot to number mine but it's easy to spot being the only one with a yellow lid.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale - ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat 

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - 

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - 

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. 

17. Neanderthal Black IPA 

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout or Barley Wine


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/7/14)

12. Danestead's hop hog clone. 
Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle and
reminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point. 

9. Rad1 Amber Ale
I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off. 

And that's me done for two weeks. Back on site and alcohol free until I get home.


----------



## RAD (23/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale - ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout -

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%

7. twocansam - American Wheat

8. Recharge - London brown ale

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

10. lanerigg - IPA

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter -

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone -

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter

14. Ned - Rye APA.

17. Neanderthal Black IPA

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout[/quote]


----------



## Velu (24/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale - ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout -

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%

7. twocansam - American Wheat

8. Recharge - London brown ale

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

10. lanerigg - IPA

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter -

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone -

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter

14. Ned - Rye APA.- bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout[/quote]


----------



## Neanderthal (24/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## lanerigg (25/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

10. lanerigg - IPA 

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink


lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon


13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## keifer33 (25/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - 

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

10. lanerigg - IPA 

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink


lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.


13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/7/14)

Oh, are we supposed to copy and paste the list and add our notes to it?


----------



## recharge (25/7/14)

For starters my beer (London brown ale) is bottle conditioned and ready to drink.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Oh, are we supposed to copy and paste the list and add our notes to it?


Bingo, keeps the thread down to a readable size.
IE all comments on one edited page.
Nev


----------



## recharge (25/7/14)

danestead - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.


----------



## keifer33 (25/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off. 

10. lanerigg - IPA 

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink


StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle and
reminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point. 
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks. 


13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## recharge (25/7/14)

keifer33 said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
> 
> 2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-
> 
> ...


----------



## recharge (25/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- 

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% 

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.

8. Recharge - London brown ale 

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off. 
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks

10. lanerigg - IPA 

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap. 

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink


StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point. 
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks. 

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter 

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## jyo (25/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.

8. Recharge - London brown ale

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks

10. lanerigg - IPA

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink


StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....


----------



## Velu (26/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.

3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready

6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%

7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.

8. Recharge - London brown ale

9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer

10. lanerigg - IPA

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.

11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink


StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good

13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter

14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....


----------



## danestead (26/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink
4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink
4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !


----------



## dent (26/7/14)

It had to be the one in the glass bottle that was ready to rip, didn't it...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/14)

dent said:


> It had to be the one in the glass bottle that was ready to rip, didn't it...


Got to be PET only from now on, I get too nevous


----------



## dent (26/7/14)

Neanderthal - Black IPA







This is pretty good. Not super hop aromatic on the nose but enough to get it over the line. Nicely fermented, very drinkable at 6.6%. Kind of a mini-flavour country for me, since they share some hop varieties, and black malt character. I reckon another month in the bottle might smooth it out a little more but that is splitting hairs really. Well done.


----------



## dent (26/7/14)

Recharge - London Brown Ale






This one is mostly good, but there is a strange character to it that I can't quite put my finger on. Closest thing I can come to is those milk bottle lollies - I wouldn't even call it a defect, it is just a bit odd - someone else might consider it a feature. Apart from that it is a good recipe and well brewed.


----------



## dent (26/7/14)

Velu / Ned - Rye APA






This one could have been good but I think it suffers from a mild infection - you can drink around it but I think that's what it is. It is a little on the bitter side, but balanced enough. Decent malt character, though the aroma side leaves me wanting more hops - but I am greedy. Shame, would be a good beer.


----------



## dent (26/7/14)

Keifer - Dry Stout






I think this one may be infected too  It has a hint of "old beer sitting in glass for a couple days while fruit flies breed in it" - there's probably a fourteen syllable German word for that. Seems like it would be a pretty great beer otherwise. Hopefully it is just this one bottle - luckily I have another - see you in 2016!


----------



## dent (26/7/14)

Milk Lizard - Golden Ale






Pretty hard to get a head on this one! Carbonation pretty low. Seems like a fairly low-alc beer - fairly dry too. Not much hop character, which is OK. Pretty decent quaffing beer - I reckon a keg of this would go down rather nicely on the handpump actually. Thanks.


----------



## Twocansam (26/7/14)

Wish I read these comments before tonight.... Spent an hour washing out my cutlery draws after leaving the oatmeal stout to get a couple of glasses. Stout everywhere! The bit I did get to taste was nice tho.


----------



## keifer33 (26/7/14)

dent said:


> Keifer - Dry Stout
> 
> 
> I think this one may be infected too  It has a hint of "old beer sitting in glass for a couple days while fruit flies breed in it" - there's probably a fourteen syllable German word for that. Seems like it would be a pretty great beer otherwise. Hopefully it is just this one bottle - luckily I have another - see you in 2016!


 I don't have much luck with these case swaps it seems.


----------



## Neanderthal (27/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink
4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer.
Neander - I had a few when I drank. Still well carbed but head didnt last long. Enjoyable, would of made a good afternoon / deckchair beer.
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - I thought this was a great clone. Nice aroma and easy drinking, would of like a few more.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !


----------



## danestead (27/7/14)

Zig, you are a hard ass on judging! I hope you aren't going to be a judge at the royal show this year!


----------



## Neanderthal (27/7/14)

danestead said:


> Zig, you are a hard ass on judging! I hope you aren't going to be a judge at the royal show this year!


The best feedback is honest. At least people know where you need to look to make it better.


----------



## danestead (27/7/14)

Neanderthal said:


> The best feedback is honest. At least people know where you need to look to make it better.


Yeah I agree, that's the kind of feedback I want also. I want to know what I can improve on next time.


----------



## dent (27/7/14)

I think my reviews are generally kind, with some notes on how that particular beer could be improved (if possible). I guess that might make it seem like I am accentuating the faults -- but, I think, as a brewer, if you're not interested in improving your beers, you're not interested in brewing.

Believe me, the PRBS judges are much less kind.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/7/14)

dent said:


> Believe me, the PRBS judges are much less kind.


Depends on who brewed the beer.


----------



## danestead (27/7/14)

dent said:


> I think my reviews are generally kind, with some notes on how that particular beer could be improved (if possible). I guess that might make it seem like I am accentuating the faults -- but, I think, as a brewer, if you're not interested in improving your beers, you're not interested in brewing.
> 
> Believe me, the PRBS judges are much less kind.


Don't worry, my comment was said light heartedly


----------



## dent (27/7/14)

Twocansam - American Wheat






Interesting beer this. There isn't anything about it that screams wheat beer (apart from the super haze I guess). A sort of unique perfumy combination of yeast esters and hops in the aroma. Tangy in the mouth. A bit of green beer flavour in the aftertaste is really the only bad point of the beer. Overall this beer is pretty good, maybe some more time in the bottle will help - I kind of feel like the endemic haze in this brew is part of the same problem though.


----------



## dent (27/7/14)

Danestead - Hop Hog







This review is seriously coloured by having the Feral version here side by side. I don't know where this bottle came from or how old it is, but it was in the magic fridge ready to go. Much opinion follows...

The number one difference between the two is the ferment on the Feral one is clean. The clone is a bit flawed, much like I was saying on the case swap day. It wouldn't stand out so much, but having them side by side really brings it into sharp relief. The clone has a bit of flabbiness in the aroma and flavour. It could be diacetyl, but my palate isn't so refined I can guarantee that's what it is. I get this on some of my brews now and then, I put it down to either oxidation or yeast health/ferment regime or both. This flabbiness seriously detracts from the drinkability when compared to the Feral version. Maybe that is the "body" some others have mentioned - I can't really pick a difference on the dextrins/FG/mouthfeel between the two.

The hop aromatics on the Feral bottle are brighter. The Feral bottle's hop flavour has that "hop sweetness" which I love, and struggle to reproduce on my own APAs and IPAs - the clone lacks this also.

The clone seems a little more minerally, I agree with Nev that less is required.

The Feral is significantly more clear - but not bright. I don't think they filter this beer, and since the clone is on the same quantity of hops it should be just as clear, but it is quite hazy - this points to more process issues that could be refined.

I think in the end I think you have the recipe spot on, it is just the execution that needs some work to make it a complete clone. I'm by no means saying that the clone is shit, it is actually pretty good, but these are the points where it misses the mark. Still one of the best beers of the swap so far.


----------



## dent (27/7/14)

Oh yeah, and the head on the Feral one was more white. So you might want to work on that.


----------



## keifer33 (27/7/14)

Well after reading about everyone's reports on the glass bottle gusher I thought I better take precautions and did it over the sink. Had my camera handy so also filmed it but didnt quite realise how much it was going to go and was only able to get a little bit in a glass that didn't have yeast in it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYVp3bM7-g0


----------



## dent (27/7/14)

Ha - I'm onto the same one

Jono Oatmeal Stout






It's actually not a bad beer - doesn't taste infected or anything, just overcarbed. I managed to get half a pint into a glass post-gush. The dark malt is a little on the metallic side, but apart from that it would be a good stout.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/7/14)

Dont you know its the new Aussie style , black Champagne 
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/7/14)

Some people did get a barley wine instead of the oatmeal stout. Anyone tried one of those yet?


----------



## Velu (27/7/14)

I had one of the barley wines yesterday, was good, was well carbonated but nothing like the stout. I've nothing to compare it too, but was lovely on a showery, windy afternoon, tucked up in front of comm games. You could taste the alcohol but it wasn't overpowering.


----------



## danestead (27/7/14)

dent said:


> Danestead - Hop Hog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers dent. As expected, a solid critique there!

The hogs u found in the fridge were mine that I brought along on the day and forgot about. Shit, I should have taken them home!

Feral do filter, however only coarsely, which leaves much of the yeast behind. Mine was crash chilled for 1 week, no filter. I'd expect a kegged version to be considerably more clear after another week etc.

Oxidation is a possibility as they were cpbf however I'm not sure how long that process takes?

I've made a few more tweaks to the recipe for version 3 however I'll take onboard the process issues you speak of to see if I can suss out how to get a cleaner ferment.

As for the minerally water issue, I've thought hard and decided to stick to the same profile (rodi water built from scratch) however when I did the case swap beer my scales were only 1g accurate however now I've busted out my cocaine scales which I've calibrated to 0.02g accuracy so maybe that's where my minerally thing may have come from, hopefully!


----------



## dent (27/7/14)

danestead said:


> Shit, I should have taken them home!


Hey if you did that, you'd've missed out on this quality criticism 

The mineral thing isn't a big deal, it isn't really something that stands out.

I don't think the issues are a result of CPBF oxidation, I'd say the beer was like that right out the fermenter. But I could be wrong.


----------



## danestead (27/7/14)

On a side note, and sorry for being off topic, however I used to rate hop hog as pretty much my fav beer however I've just discovered some out of this world stuff.

I'm in NZ atm and have had the 8 Wired Brewerys Hopwired and Superconductor. OMG. Also I've had 3 of the current Brewdog IPA IS dead single hopped IPAs. OMG also! Plus some seriously good other stuff. The monteiths American pale ale is seriously good. Worth a try. Great to see them throwing a good load of flavour in a beer. Even the bartender warned me it was hoppy!


----------



## keifer33 (27/7/14)

Found a bottle of my brew and chucked it in the fridge last night...pretty sure its oxidised as I am picking up a sherryish vibe and a bit of the stale beer dent described. I hate bottling.


----------



## dent (28/7/14)

Yeah that superconductor I'd rate as the best IPA I've ever had, absolutely awesome. Had some on tap, I dunno if the bottles on the shelf here are any good.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/7/14)

I've had bottles of superconductor and they were amazing. Lagunitas Maximus, sixpoint resin and evil twin Molotov cocktail have all been better though I think.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/7/14)

Hoppy beers , pffff...
Give me real beer any day, you know where you can taste malt as well h34r:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/7/14)

When I get home and finally brew that hop hammer I'm dedicating it you, Nev. I might even through in some extra hops and dextrose in your honor.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink
4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers

StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers

StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....

Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !


----------



## Neanderthal (29/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers

StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....

Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !

Neanderthal - Jonos BarleyWine. Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (29/7/14)

Neanderthal said:


> Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
> 2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
> 3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink
> ...


----------



## Jono1492 (29/7/14)

Hey dudes! My HUGEST apologies for the gushers; these Oatmeal Stouts where one half of the batch, the half I've already drunk weren't like this; either way I am super sorry for any mess or frustration I inevitably caused! Look forward to getting into my case! Sorry again, hope what was left was worth drinking!


----------



## Neanderthal (31/7/14)

Combined for everyones reading pleasure.
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Give it another couple of weeks if you want.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.

4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers

StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.

jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....

Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !

Neanderthal - Jonos BarleyWine. Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it.


----------



## jyo (2/8/14)

*Combined for everyones reading pleasure.* And bold added to save my eyes.
*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
*8. Recharge - London brown ale
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !
Neanderthal - Jonos BarleyWine. Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it.


----------



## jyo (3/8/14)

*Combined for everyones reading pleasure.* And bold added to save my eyes.
*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
[SIZE=11pt]jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon. [/SIZE]
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*


jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.

*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb !
Neanderthal - Jonos BarleyWine. Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## danestead (5/8/14)

*Combined for everyones reading pleasure.* And bold added to save my eyes.
*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
[SIZE=11pt]jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.[/SIZE]
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*


jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.

*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine. *

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## danestead (5/8/14)

*Combined for everyones reading pleasure.* And bold added to save my eyes.
*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
[SIZE=11pt]jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.[/SIZE]
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*


jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.


danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.

*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Not an official tasting note because its from the keg, but it's rickcobba's IPA.

This is insanely easily to drink. I practically inhaled it. Unfortunately (like we suspected) even though the IBU's/abv were in range for an IPA and out of range for a pale ale, it definitely tastes more like a pale ale. Turned out very good for a mistake brew, hence the "it ain't brown ale" name. Enjoy it for what it is and don't judge it as an IPA and it should be very enjoyable.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Neanderthal - Muddy Water

Damn... Damn... Damn! This is a beautiful beer. The cascade and Amarillo present strongly in the aroma. They don't leap out of the bottle, but if you go searching for them they smack you right in the face in the most pleasant way possible. 

Pours with a delicious thick, foamy head that hangs around even half way through the glass. Great lacing. 

Mouthfeel is perfect for a black IPA. Just the tiniest hint of something to chew on, but then it finishes clean, crisp and dry begging you to take another sip. Taste is bang on. Hops are working perfectly together. 

I really need to try the imperial version, mate!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/8/14)

Dent - Baltic Porter

I haven't had a commercial example of the style to compare this against, but I like it. 

Wondering if its a little low on carb. The sound when I cracked the little was a little soft and took some coaxing to get a decent head. 

Aroma is super clean. Smells like a lager with a touch of cola. 

Taste is delicious! Pretty similar to my (albeit hazy) memory of the same beer on tap. Has a slightly roasty taste with sweet chocolate and a touch of caramel and licorice backing it up. 

I remarked on a hint of a Vegemite smell to the kegged version on the day much to dent's displeasure, however, I loved it and think I might actually prefer it. 

Both beers are fantastic. When I finally decide to jump into the deep end and brew a lager, there might have to be a Baltic porter to fill the second spot in the ferment fridge.


----------



## dent (7/8/14)

You probably got a bottle from the smaller keg that didn't have gas on it for months. I considered gassing it more but that style I don't think needs a lot of gas, and it was the lazier option.

Thanks for the quality review. If I was brewing it again I'd go for a lower gravity (1.100 was taking the piss really).


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/8/14)

No worries. I'm all for the lazy option haha, I think if would've benefitted from a touch more carb though.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/8/14)

Milk Lizard - Golden Ale

Have to agree with what's already been said. This is definitely a session ale. Drink - a - ble!

Aroma is really good. Apricot, peach, pear and apple. Presents awesomely out of the glass. 

Head dissipated quickly but the carb and mouthfeel are unquestionable. Was worried this might've been a beer all about the hops, but I was wrong. The malt is working perfectly with the hops to form something that's very drinkable but also packing a great deal of flavor. 

Has a bit of haze but light shines through very easily. 

Great beer. Really enjoying it.


----------



## dent (8/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## dent (8/8/14)

RAD - Amber Ale






Pours reasonably clear (probably is the brightest beer of the swap), with generous carbonation. Has a character that I'm not real familiar with on the nose, but pleasant enough. Apart from that a pretty neutral malt-hop balance. Pretty easy drinking quaffing beer I reckon. Thanks.


----------



## Velu (8/8/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. Go on, get stuck in.
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink
NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready
6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%
7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now
keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
8. Recharge - London brown ale
jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink
StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
10. lanerigg - IPA
keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink
NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason
Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.
Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout
jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
Jonos BarleyWine.
Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## dent (8/8/14)

Bahhh you broke it!



*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


Thanks for putting up some reviews. I'm disappointed in the swappers who remain silent - you know who you are!


----------



## Neanderthal (8/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad under carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I would like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


Thanks for putting up some reviews. I'm disappointed in the swappers who remain silent - you know who you are!


----------



## jyo (8/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month. *Go on, get stuck in.*

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs. [/SIZE]
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/8/14)

Nev's Belgain Amber Ale

Pours very clear with a dark amber color. Small white head that dissipates quickly. My photos don't do the clarity any justice. 

Caramel, alcohol and a touch of banana and apple? Belgians aren't my forte and having a hard time deconstructing this. 

Sweet caramel, banana, spice. What I'm guessing are big yeast flavours I'm not great at explaining. 

Enjoying it. Finding it's a sipping beer like the other amble ale. Perhaps me perception of ambers has changed.

Cheers, mate!


----------



## dent (9/8/14)

JYO Oatmeal Stout






I like this. A pretty gentle beer all around, not too full on in any direction. Has a different dark malt character to the beers I brew for whatever reason, but it is a good one whatever it is. Only thing I can fault it on is a tiny bit of green-beer flavour in the aftertaste, but maybe some longer conditioning will help that. A good stout.


----------



## jyo (10/8/14)

Dent Baltic Porter






Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and gives some balance. This is a complex beer. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so. :chug:

Neanderthal's Black IPA-






*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
jyo
Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs. [/SIZE]
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers. [/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## Neanderthal (10/8/14)

That jyo stout in the pic looks good, load more head that I was able to pour. Might of just been my bottle with low carbing.
I would been keen to try another one.


----------



## dent (10/8/14)

Hands off my stash, maaan!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/8/14)

Dave's not here, man. 

Might put that the jyo stout in the fridge for tonight. Need something else to go with it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/8/14)

Bucket ?


----------



## jyo (10/8/14)

Yeah, I carbed it with half the priming sugar.

Cheers for the reviews, blokes.

Dent- if it makes it to the nationals (which is highly unlikely, but it doesn't hurt to dream) then I know where to come looking for a spare bottle


----------



## Velu (10/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap
jyo
Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It doesnt have a sour aftertasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for another america Wheat. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## danestead (10/8/14)

Velu, what are you using as your name on the reviews? Im just trying to suss out why I cant find your comments.


----------



## Velu (10/8/14)

haha my name is Ned, and due to being new to this internet thing i'm finding it weird to use Velu! Sorry for the confusion


----------



## danestead (10/8/14)

Velu said:


> haha my name is Ned, and due to being new to this internet thing i'm finding it weird to use Velu! Sorry for the confusion


Haha cool thanks Ned. I just wanted to figure out your name because when a new reply is posted its hard to figure out which the new reviews actually are!


----------



## Neanderthal (10/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## dent (10/8/14)

Had a bottle of the Neanderthal Oatmeal Stout this arvo. It was a bit too dry and bitter (bittering was a bit harsh too) for my tastes, but otherwise a great dark malt character and clean ferment.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/8/14)

Jyo - Oatmeal Stout

Gotta say, straight up, I ******* loved the label. The name and the kid on the front are perfect (please tell me it's you!!) hahahah. 

Aroma reminds me of Guiness Foreign Extra Stout. Also getting something akin to the chocolate covered nuts you get at Christmas. I was able to work a nice sized, light chocolate colored head out of it, but it dissipated fairly quickly.

Taste is super smooth. This would be a great summer time stout. The body makes it very easy to drink as does the carb, but I agree with Neanderthal that a little extra carb might lift the beer. 

Definitely enjoying. Glad I didn't need a bucket for it, although I did have it ready.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/8/14)

Ned - Rye APA

Damn. This thing smelled amazing out of the bottle. Then it started to gush, but a quick pour saw nothing go to waste. Didn't pick up much rye in the aroma, but what was there smelled amazing. 

I apologise if you're against smoking, but I paired this with a fairly spicy smelling cigar thinking they would work together. 

Loving this thing from the first sip. Surprisingly feeling like the rye might be overdone, completely against my suspicions from the aroma. Has a great APA taste to it. 

I do have to say once I sparked up the cigar this thing transformed. The spicy and pepper notes of the beer played with the cigar so perfectly and the hops left my pallet refreshed and clean with the fruity flavor. 

Very much enjoyed this and there's now a place in my keezer for a full time rye beer with the expected arrival of my humidor from the states. Cheers, mate!


----------



## jyo (11/8/14)

Wilbs- The kid on the label is actually from the ad below from the 80's. I thought it might go over the heads of the super youngin brewers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTcA-e6bqVY


----------



## Neanderthal (11/8/14)

dent said:


> Had a bottle of the Neanderthal Oatmeal Stout this arvo. It was a bit too dry and bitter (bittering was a bit harsh too) for my tastes, but otherwise a great dark malt character and clean ferment.



Yeah its a bit drier than the last batch. I had a 6l keg of it and you could deffinately notice the dryness after 2 schooners.

What would effect the bitterness. I used the same hops as last batch was a ripper. This one came out no where as smooth.


LOL JYO.
Cracker ad that, shame it wasnt you in the ad.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/8/14)

Yeah but the kid has a little bit of jyo in him , if you know what I mean ?


----------



## danestead (11/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.
danestead - same

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/8/14)

Twocansam's American Wheat 

First time I've had an American Wheat and I'm very pleasantly surprised. 

Poured much clearer than I was expecting. Was a little surprised I had to force a decent head out of it and then it didn't hang around too long. How much wheat is in this?

Aroma had a beautiful clean hop aroma. Smells more like an American pale ale than a wheat beer. Not that I'm complaining! 

There's a nice sweetness that's backing up the hops and a body that matches the beer. I'd love to have a keg of this on during summer. I think I can detect the wheat in the taste, but I wouldn't have picked this as being a wheat beer. 

Really enjoyed it. Cheers, mate!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/8/14)

Hahah. I remember that add and I have quoted it fondly for years. I haven't seen it forever though and completely forgot what he looked like.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/8/14)

Jono's Barley Wine

Was conflicted as to whether I should open this at 12:30am when I want to get a lot done tomorrow. I might pay for this tomorrow. 

Aroma is delicious. Big, malty, caramel, some fruity notes backing it up. Caught me off guard to how good it smelt. 

Poured pretty thick with a pretty big head. Wouldn't say it's so carbed you have to let it sit, just be careful with the pour. Head has an almost cream pinkish tinge to it. Beer is a very impressive blood amber color which is only magnified when held up to the light. 

The taste is very good. Surprising how much fruitiness is cutting through what is a massive beer. It's all about the malt and caramel flavor though. It coats the tongue like a layer of cream. There is a touch of higher weight alcohols and while they're not hot and unpleasant, I do feel they detract from what is otherwise a wonderful beer. 

Very much enjoying it now. Not so sure about tomorrow. Cheers, mate!


----------



## danestead (13/8/14)

Edit: Added another review.


*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.
danestead - same

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight.
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## keifer33 (13/8/14)

Glad you enjoyed it Dane and happy to see someone got a decent bottle which makes me hope not everyone gets a bad one.


----------



## danestead (15/8/14)

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.
danestead - same

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight.
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/8/14)

I'm beerless for two weeks and you guys haven't posted any notes in five days. Not good enough!


----------



## dent (20/8/14)

If your beer was already conditioned...


----------



## Velu (20/8/14)

Updated with reviews to jyo, and Mitch76.
Cheers Ned

*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while.
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*

*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.
danestead - same

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight.
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/8/14)

I know it's drinkable. It's been about 7 weeks in the bottle. Jono had it and enjoyed it and Keith had it and if I recall correctly said it was decent with a little hot alcohol. So it will definitely benefit from more time. 

I'll make sure my beer for the next case swap will be ready to drink on the day if people so choose!


----------



## danestead (21/8/14)

Added a review of Nev and Jyo's beers.


*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while.
danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning

I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers.
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*

*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.
danestead - same

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight.
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## Neanderthal (22/8/14)

Added comments for Ned and Milk Lizard


*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.
*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while.
danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout
*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink

NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss.
Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew.
*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning

I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers.
*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready

 Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer.
*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*

*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers
*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]
*8. Recharge - London brown ale*

jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.
*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*

StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.
*10. lanerigg - IPA*

keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]
Neander - Yes, as above.
danestead - same

*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers
*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink

NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.
*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*

danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]

*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight.
*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*

jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
*Jonos BarleyWine.*

Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## lanerigg (23/8/14)

_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._
_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._
_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## jyo (23/8/14)

Added review for Keifer, Nev and Riccobba

_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.


_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## Rickcobba (27/8/14)

Thanks danestead and jyo! Glad you enjoyed it. Pretty stoked about the head retention. Everyone likes good head.  Flawed points noted and I will try to rectify next time.


----------



## dent (29/8/14)

Rickcobba - American IPA
It is reasonably well carbonated, pours clear and golden. A decent amount of hops on the nose, but it isn't particularly bitter - I'd put this in the APA category really. Nicely fermented and attenuated well for the gravity. I probably should have left this outside of the fridge, though, there is still the hint of green beer which will go away with more time. I'll save the other bottle for a few months and see what we get. A great beer, well done.


----------



## dent (29/8/14)

Ouch, must be some super powdery yeast though, the next glass poured pea soup.


----------



## Neanderthal (29/8/14)

added comments for Rickcobba

_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.


_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.


Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## dent (30/8/14)

Nev - Fat Albert Belgian

I stored this one on the shelf until yesterday. Pours dark and super hazy, with just enough carb for the style. Not particularly aromatic, it doesn't have a hell of a lot of Belgian character on the nose. What is does have is pleasant and appropriate, though with a touch of bottle conditioning stink. The ferment is good, attenuation is decent, though the impression of remaining sweetness says to me that a little more bittering hops would be appropriate for this amount of remaining gravity. It doesn't strike me as particularly complex, though it hasn't had much of a chance to grow - I think this would benefit from another six months in the bottle, hopefully it will develop into something more interesting before it gets oxidised.


----------



## jyo (30/8/14)

added comment for Wilken's Choc stout
_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_jyo- Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

jyo- No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.


_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
jyo- Very lightly carbonated. I enjoyed this. Chocolate / cocoa flavours came through. The only thing I can pick is that it seemed to finished very dry and coated the top of my palette.
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

jyo- Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.


Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## recharge (30/8/14)

added comment for lannerig ipa
1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap

* jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so.



2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Bottle Conditioned for just over a month.

* Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout.
* Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while.
* danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout



3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale ready to drink

* NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale.
* jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon.
* danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss.
* Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew.



4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% - bottle conditioning

* I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers.
* jyo- Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden...



5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Bottle Conditioned and ready

* Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours.
* danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer.
* Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink.
* 
jyo- No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.



6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%

* Ned- I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers



7. twocansam - American Wheat Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now

* keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops.
* Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?
* Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer
* jyo light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.
* danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.



8. Recharge - London brown ale

* jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers.
* danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers.



9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink

* StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off.
* Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks
* Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer
* jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers.
* danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers.



10. lanerigg - IPA

* keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately.
* Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry.
* Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid
* jyo- Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.
* Neander - Yes, as above.
* danestead - same
Recharge - sorry dude completely undrinkable. Went down the sink. Concur with likely infection. 


11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap.

* Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers



12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone - CPBF ready to drink

* NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers
* StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point.
* lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon
* keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer.
* recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks.
* jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer.
* Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good
* danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3.
* Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg.



13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter

* danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. 
* Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!
* Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!
* Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer.
* jyo- Very lightly carbonated. I enjoyed this. Chocolate / cocoa flavours came through. The only thing I can pick is that it seemed to finished very dry and coated the top of my palette.



14. Ned - Rye APA. bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason

* Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer.
* danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers
* jyo- Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.
* Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.



17. Neanderthal Black IPA - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink.

* Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me.
* danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)
* Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through
* jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work.
* Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review



18. Rickcobba - American IPA - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10

* danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight.
* 
jyo- Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.
* 
Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.



19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout

* jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%....
* Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! 
* danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer.
* lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels



Jonos BarleyWine.

* Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it


----------



## dent (31/8/14)

Stalking Wilbur Porter

This is very good! Excellent depth of dark malt flavour. A bit molassesy, but not so much as that keg you brought to the swap, so it works well in this beer. Good luck if you put this porter in a comp, they'd probably complain it was too much roast character or some crap, but I think it's awesome. The only thing I can fault it on is a little bottle conditioning green beer note, but that would go away eventually anyhow. A great Porter.


----------



## danestead (1/9/14)

Added comment for mitch's belgian dubbel


_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_jyo- Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

jyo- No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.


_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_danestead - im not all that knowledgeable in belgians and dont really know how a dubbel is meant to taste however it seemed well balanced and made. cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_
Recharge - sorry dude completely undrinkable. Went down the sink. Concur with likely infection. 

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
jyo- Very lightly carbonated. I enjoyed this. Chocolate / cocoa flavours came through. The only thing I can pick is that it seemed to finished very dry and coated the top of my palette.
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

jyo- Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.


Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## jyo (12/9/14)

Mitch- 76 Belgian dubbel with choc.
Looks like murky swamp water but tastes damn fine! Choc definitely comes through. Nice Belgian esters, head is rocky and holds the whole glass. Nice work, mate.


----------



## dent (13/9/14)

Mitch76 - Dubbel

I left this on the shelf, and the bottle was very hard when I put it in the fridge this morning. It pours nicely though. It has some clarity, I wouldn't say it is complete murk. Aroma is strange, a little Belgian a fair bit of dark sugars, maybe pear, and something else I can't define, phenolic maybe. Flavour has some good complexity, with more of that same je ne sais quoi as in the aromatics. Fermentation is good and complete. The finish on the palate was a little harsh at first, but as it warms it is getting nicer. The booze level is good and sneaky, 8.7% slipping under the radar nicely - no bottle conditioning problems either.

Well done, I wouldn't be surprised to find this beer in one of those Belgian mixed cartons.


----------



## danestead (13/9/14)

Tell me zig, you mention ferment a lot. How/what does a good ferment/bad ferment taste like? How do I pick it through a myriad of other things going on in a beer like hops/malt/attenuation/esters/infection etc?


----------



## dent (13/9/14)

I'm gonna start pontificating here - since I'm most the way though a pint of Clint's Belgian. 

I could go on about diacetyl, VDKs, infections, esters and whatever else, but I don't think that's really it - usually when you can pick those out individually, it is pretty obviously crap already. 

After brewing, and drinking several hundred batches, good, shit, and everywhere in between, along with a lot of different commercial beer, you get a sense for it in the patterns of flavour - in that beer you didn't like as much as the other one for mysterious reasons, or in that other beer that, while having an otherwise completely unremarkable recipe and process, is still remembered among your mates as a legendary beer years later. 

I don't think my palate is particularly good, I'm pretty lousy at picking out individual flavour notes explicitly, or coming up with various fruits and vegetables to compare hop varieties to. 

But I've brewed an infected beer, which was infected with exact same greblie as that one Neanderthal brought to the case swap, for example, so the relatively subtle infection-flavour that beer had, can be easily matched to the more prominently infected beer I badly brewed some years ago. So I guess that same concept carries to all the other bad flavours - having had them before in crap beers, I now have that memory of the flavour which can be compared.

So to summarise - if it reminds me of one of my previous fuckups, it's a bad ferment.


----------



## dent (13/9/14)

And I mention ferment a lot, because it is *that *important. A beer will never be excellent without the quality of fermentation to match. 

It doesn't matter, with the freshest american hops, or the most arduously decocted malt, if the ferment isn't good. 

And on the other side, you can have a beer with cheap ale malt, a kilo of white sugar, and three year old POR bittering hops -- with a nice clean ferment, it will be a great beer. 

Many swill drinkers know this, even if they aren't aware of it. As brewers it is easy to get focused on the exciting and flavoursome parts of the beer. But, without those distractions, try giving a kinda-ok brewed pale lager to a swill drinker, and they'll probably be reaching for their can of Export for their next beer after drinking yours, despite the fact yours had malt in it. But give them something *clean *(and I don't mean flavourless, could be a good Czech Pils or whatever), and they'll be there sucking down the keg.


----------



## jyo (13/9/14)

Wilburs Porter

The roast in this is full, toasty yet smooth, and not overpowering, even though I'm pretty sure a fair whack of dark malt has been used. There is a bit of a choc / vanilla hint in the background...a bit like those chico lollies we had as kids. Carbonation good. Head retention is very good. Clean yeast flavours and the alcohol hides well. I nursed this in the second half of the Freo V Port match, and let me tell you, I ******* needed it. Kind of ended up helping me drown my sorrows.

This is a well made beer.

Cheers.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/9/14)

Glad you enjoyed it and that it could give you some solace!


----------



## Neanderthal (15/9/14)

dent said:


> But I've brewed an infected beer, which was infected with exact same greblie as that one Neanderthal brought to the case swap, for example, so the relatively subtle infection-flavour that beer had, can be easily matched to the more prominently infected beer I badly brewed some years ago. So I guess that same concept carries to all the other bad flavours - having had them before in crap beers, I now have that memory of the flavour which can be compared.


I did find the cause for this infection which made it into my next 2 brews as well.
I stripped my kettle tap down and it was fully of some nasty gunk. A lesson learnt, I spray all my taps with StarSan after each brew and will be stripping them down or soak / replace them every 6 months so now.


----------



## danestead (16/9/14)

Neanderthal said:


> I did find the cause for this infection which made it into my next 2 brews as well.
> I stripped my kettle tap down and it was fully of some nasty gunk. A lesson learnt, I spray all my taps with StarSan after each brew and will be stripping them down or soak / replace them every 6 months so now.


Do you chill post kettle or in the kettle? Although it sounds gross, I would have thought you would get away if you chilled post kettle.


----------



## Neanderthal (19/9/14)

No, Im one of those dreaded no chillers


----------



## danestead (19/9/14)

Neanderthal said:


> No, Im one of those dreaded no chillers


interesting. I wouldnt have thought an infection hot side would do much harm. Maybe some of the crud broke free into your cube, brokedown and unleashed its cruddy goodness.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/9/14)

Crud Cube ,good name for that sort of behavior !


----------



## Velu (19/9/14)

Added review of Dent's Porter

_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_Ned/Velu - lovely deep garnet colour with small brown head that dissipated quickly. This beer has been staring at me from the fridge for some time now, and I was a little scared of it to be honest, a 10% porter if I made it would be like a distilled campfire. Lucky for me Dent is a much better brewer and this was a lovely beer. Full malty __flavour, lovely mouthfeel, warming alcohol, I just wish I had drunk it on a cold rainy day to really saviour it. _
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_jyo- Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

jyo- No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.


_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_danestead - im not all that knowledgeable in belgians and dont really know how a dubbel is meant to taste however it seemed well balanced and made. cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_
Recharge - sorry dude completely undrinkable. Went down the sink. Concur with likely infection. 

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
jyo- Very lightly carbonated. I enjoyed this. Chocolate / cocoa flavours came through. The only thing I can pick is that it seemed to finished very dry and coated the top of my palette.
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

jyo- Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.


Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## dent (5/10/14)

Wilkensone - Choc - Vanilla Porter

I've left these on the shelf for ages, hoping that the bottles would show some sign of carbonation. After this long, looks like they're as good as they're gonna get. Pours quite hazy even though it isn't particularly cold, or stirred up. Has at least some hint of carbonation, but you could put this through a hand pump at this level (would be pretty awesome then too). Apart from that, actually drink reasonably well. Firm bitterness and the "features" are nice and subtle rather than overbearingly obnoxious. Ferment is good, though has never quite escaped that insufficiently-bottle-conditioned zone. Put another priming pellet in this and it'd be pretty good!


----------



## Velu (13/10/14)

Added review of _*Rickcobba's IPA, *__*keifer33 – Dry Stout *__*and *__*Recharge - London brown ale*_

_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_Ned/Velu - lovely deep garnet colour with small brown head that dissipated quickly. This beer has been staring at me from the fridge for some time now, and I was a little scared of it to be honest, a 10% porter if I made it would be like a distilled campfire. Lucky for me Dent is a much better brewer and this was a lovely beer. Full malty __flavour, lovely mouthfeel, warming alcohol, I just wish I had drunk it on a cold rainy day to really saviour it. _
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_jyo- Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

jyo- No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.



Velu/Ned - small white head that disappeared quickly, deep, dark colour, nice roast aromas that finish with a clean, dry finish. Very enjoyable, cheers

_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_danestead - im not all that knowledgeable in belgians and dont really know how a dubbel is meant to taste however it seemed well balanced and made. cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_Velu/Ned- I've never had a brown ale so no idea if its to style, so I'll just describe it. lovely dark colour, persistent brown head, quite carbonated (actually lost 1/2 the bottle to the sink as it gushed out), malty/earthy aroma, has a sweetness about it thats hard to pick, not a malty sweetness, and not a bad sweetness, just different. Finished dryer than I thought it might (the high carbonation probably helps this). I like it. Cheers _
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_
Recharge - sorry dude completely undrinkable. Went down the sink. Concur with likely infection. 

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
jyo- Very lightly carbonated. I enjoyed this. Chocolate / cocoa flavours came through. The only thing I can pick is that it seemed to finished very dry and coated the top of my palette.
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

jyo- Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.


Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.


Velu/Ned- haha I thought I had somehow missed out on this brew as I couldn't find it when I did my first count, but was very happy when I found it in the shed this arvo. Lovely colour, excellent balance of malt and bitterness, could possibly do with some more late hopping, but thats just a minor detail. Great stuff!

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

Recharge - London brown

Serious gusher. What was there tasted nice, albeit super dry and carb was insanely high. Couldn't drink it, but could see potential.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/10/14)

Wilkinsone - choc/vanilla porter

Unfortunately mine was also near on flat. Body would've been good with carb. Got some choc, and nice coffee notes. Couldn't get any vanilla. Definitely has the makings of a great porter, just needs some tweaking. 

Haven't seen you around, Will. And noticed your kegerator and other stuff for sale. Hope everything's okay, bud.


----------



## dent (18/10/14)

dent said:


> Stalking Wilbur Porter
> 
> This is very good! Excellent depth of dark malt flavour. A bit molassesy, but not so much as that keg you brought to the swap, so it works well in this beer. Good luck if you put this porter in a comp, they'd probably complain it was too much roast character or some crap, but I think it's awesome. The only thing I can fault it on is a little bottle conditioning green beer note, but that would go away eventually anyhow. A great Porter.


Dug out another bottle of this. As expected, the extra time has totally smoothed this beer out. Lovely quaffable black goodness.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/10/14)

Niceeee. I thought I only had two left over and they were allocated to the lottery, but there's actually another two hiding away. Will try it out when I get home. Glad you've enjoyed it!


----------



## Neanderthal (11/11/14)

added Nev Belgium Amber

_*1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%)* - CPBF + ready to drink, but feel free to see if it changes over time in the fridge if you've already sucked on the tap_

_jyo -Deep, rich chocolate, with a coffee flavour that could become a little cloying… but then the alcohol cuts through to thin things out and balance it all, and stops this from being overly sweet. Clean yeast flavours. This is one of the biggest beers I have had, and I really enjoyed nursing the pint and a half over an hour or so._
_Ned/Velu - lovely deep garnet colour with small brown head that dissipated quickly. This beer has been staring at me from the fridge for some time now, and I was a little scared of it to be honest, a 10% porter if I made it would be like a distilled campfire. Lucky for me Dent is a much better brewer and this was a lovely beer. Full malty __flavour, lovely mouthfeel, warming alcohol, I just wish I had drunk it on a cold rainy day to really saviour it. _
_*2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout-* Bottle Conditioned for just over a month._

_Neander - Pours easy with a nice head, off cream colour but dissipates quickly, a tad lightly carbonated. Nice roasty flavours with a touch of chocolate coming through, I like this with a bit more carb (Is it just or is there a shitty batch of caps lately as I have had a few beers go flat on me) and it would be very good. Very close to my own Oatmeal stout._
_Ned - Lovely oat flavour, and a hit of roast and chocolate. How much oats did you use? I got a little bitterness at the end of each sip which worked well with the sweetness. Lightly carbonated but the head on mine lingered a little while._
_danestead - Really enjoyable. I wish I had of done a side by side with Keifer's Dry Stout_
_*3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale* ready to drink_

_NEV- poured with great head, nice carbonation, hop aroma was there for sure but a good balance. My idea of a session ale._
_jyo- definitely a session ale. Balanced toward a nice maltiness, but enough hopping to keep me very interested. Mine was prefectly carbonated. I could drink this by the gallon._
_danestead - as above. good head retention and clarity. neutrally balanced malt/hops. balanced bitterness. a good quaffer. something that would be a good starter for those just starting to explore beers other that commercial lager piss._
_Neander. Poured really well and great clarity.Light carbination Thin head which disapated quickly with light lacing that stick tothe glass to the end . Tastes light and a bit drier than I like but drank it very fast. It would be a great summer brew._
_*4. Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8%* - bottle conditioning_

_I didn't really know what to expect from a Belgain! Amber as Belgian beers arent really my thing however I really quite enjoyed it. Mild belgian yeast character (belgian yeast character is usually what puts me off belgian beers), well balanced, head didnt hang around long. Slight alcoholic flavour coming through so maybe I should of held out for another month. In general, really nice Nev. The flavours reminded me of a lighter version of the Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit Clone that Mikey brews. Cheers._
_jyo- Really enjoyed this, nev. I shared this with a mate at the end of a big night and it finished things off nicely. Lovely Belgain esters and moreish underlying malt backbone. The alcohol is very well hidden..._
Great beer loved it, happy I hald onto it this long. Aged well. Clean malty and sweet that finishes very smooth, no hint to the alcohol at all.
_*5. keifer33 – Dry Stout* - Bottle Conditioned and ready_

_ Neander - This one was infected, very strong medicinal floavours._
_danestead - neaderthal must have had a one off infected bottle (hopefully) as mine was quite enjoyable and i havent picked up any infected flavours myself. Poured with minimal head however whatever head it did have, lingered as a nice film on the surface. I'm only recently getting into stouts so I'm still getting my head around the general descriptors however I get the typical stout aroma, dark roasted malt and coffee. Flavour is again typical stout (to me) with subtle coffee and it is well balanced and has a medium mouthfeel and as you would expect, dry finish. Thanks for an enjoyable beer._
_Lanerigg - Nice white head did dissipate quickly, nice roast flavours but I think the body is little thin still good enjoyable drink._

jyo- No infection in this one. Very tasty, finishes nice and crisp, and choc and low coffee flavours linger. Fairly clean overall and enjoyable. Cheers.



Velu/Ned - small white head that disappeared quickly, deep, dark colour, nice roast aromas that finish with a clean, dry finish. Very enjoyable, cheers

_*6. Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7%*_

_*Ned-* I had this last night and I loved it, highly carbonated, long lasting head, big flavours of malt, dried fruit and warming alcohol (but not over the top). Looking forward to trying Nev's belgian now. Cheers_
_danestead - im not all that knowledgeable in belgians and dont really know how a dubbel is meant to taste however it seemed well balanced and made. cheers_
_*7. twocansam - American Wheat* Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now_

_keifer33 - Good beer but could do with a little more hop character for me personally. A dry hopped version would be tops._
_Neanderthal. Good Beer. Very surprised as I dont really rate wheat beer. I guess its the totally unlike wheat characteristics. Nicely carbed slight bittereness with a fruity tang to it. It does have a sour after tasty but that doesnt put me off having another mouthfull. I would have no problems drinking more of this. Might even look for an America Wheat recipe. Whats the ratio wheat to barley?_
_Ned - I liked this, ideal summer beer_
_jyo [SIZE=11pt]light, easy drinking. I get a bit of honey dew melon and mandarine in flavour and aroma. This would get thrashed around here in warmer weather. Really nice, cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]danestead - ive never had an american wheat and im not the greatest fan of wheat beers in general however i found this one well made. subtle wheat character, nice low-medium balance of hops, well balanced bitterness. great quaffer. cheers.[/SIZE]_
_*8. Recharge - London brown ale*_

_jyo- I get some dark brown sugar and treacle flavours and aromas in this. I get the “milk bottle lollies” character that dent is on about, but it’s not a bad thing. Maybe almost a slight vanilla flavour? Finishes crisp. Pretty easy to drink for what I thought was going to be a meal of a beer. Nice work. Cheers._
_danestead- i didnt really know what to expect from a london brown ale as the few browns ive had have been heavily american hopped. it was nice to drink. i got a lot of earthy/peaty flavours from it and balanced. cheers._
_Velu/Ned- I've never had a brown ale so no idea if its to style, so I'll just describe it. lovely dark colour, persistent brown head, quite carbonated (actually lost 1/2 the bottle to the sink as it gushed out), malty/earthy aroma, has a sweetness about it thats hard to pick, not a malty sweetness, and not a bad sweetness, just different. Finished dryer than I thought it might (the high carbonation probably helps this). I like it. Cheers _
_*9. Rad - Amber ale - Ready to drink*_

_StalkingWilbur - I did enjoy this, but I found it had a little bit of a cloying sweetness. When I had sips i enjoyed it. When I took a bigger mouthful is when I found it too sweet. Aroma was good and reminded me of endeavour amber ale, although I haven't had one of those for quite a while so could be way off._
_Recharge- Poured perfectly clear and looked great in the glass. Enjoyable beer. Thanks_
_Ned- I enjoyed this, I don't drink a lot of amber ales, so the sweetness was different for me, I think I will try more amber ales after drinking this beer_
_jyo- shared this with a mate and we both enjoyed it. Decent malt with low hop character but it was well balanced. A nice beer, cheers._
_danestead - mine poured clear also with head which somewhat lingered. as jyo commented, i experienced a low hop character however was enjoyable to drink. cheers._
_*10. lanerigg - IPA*_

_keifer33 - Sorry mate my bottle was rock solid and a gusher. Waited for it to settle but wasnt drinkable. Very Phenolic and Solventy unfortunately._
_Dent - Yeah this one seems infected, sorry._
_Ned - As above reviews I'm afraid_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt] Deep rich colour and head retention is great. This finishes really dry with a mouth puckering astringency and, unfortunately, I think there is an infection here. I think this would have had a good flavour, but the body and hop character has been chewed up due to the bugs.[/SIZE]_
_Neander - Yes, as above._
_danestead - same_
Recharge - sorry dude completely undrinkable. Went down the sink. Concur with likely infection. 

_*11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter* - give it some time. Three weeks in bottle, but was left outside in the cold so was still undercarbed when I tried one before the swap._

_Ned- Lovely dark colour and malty aroma, small, brownish head which dissipated quickly (possibly because I drank it before it was ready). Malt driven flavour, but a little hit of bitterness in there too. I liked it, I couldn't drink a lot of it in a sitting, but its not designed for that. Cheers_
_*12. danestead - american IPA hop hog clone* - CPBF ready to drink_

_NEV- First off I got the mineral bite but after the first glass it mellowed, its a good beer, nice and mellow and not too hoppy for me. Cheers_
_StalkingWilbur - Damn. I really enjoyed this. If I had known what I was in for I would've made sure I had a hop hog on hand so I could do a side by side. The aroma jumped out of the bottle andreminded me of hop hog. I think the taste was pretty close too and packed a nice hop flavor and punch. Will be looking to brew this at some point._
_lanerigg - a bloody good clone! really enjoyed it. Will be making it soon_
_keifer33 - Great beer mate. Maybe a little drier and slightly more hop aroma and it will be an even better beer._
_recharge - hop hog clone. I had a feral hop hog in tap at the kalamunda hotel on Wednesday for lunch, was disappointing. Not so with your beer, it was very enjoyable good balance of malt and hops I was looking for more. Thanks._
_jyo- yup- this is tops. I shared this with a mate who is a Hop Hog freak and we were both impressed. If you truly want a clone, then I agree with Keiffer with there maybe being too much body, but flavour and aroma were pretty damn close. A great beer._
_Ned- I enjoyed this, well balanced, not quite as aggressive as the real deal, but pretty bloody good_
_danestead- cheers for the feedback guys, really appreciated. I also agree that the body needs some thinning and a dryer finish and the aroma needs a boost which it what I've adjusted for my planned version 3._
_Neander - Loved this beer. Didnt take notes at the time but I was impressed with the likeness of the clone. Would be happy to sit back and drain a keg._
_*13. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter*_

_danestead - Unfortunately mine was near on flat. Hopefully mine was a 1 off. The chocolate was prominent thought, which I quite liked. _
_Dent - these need more time to condition IMO - if you have bottles in the fridge, put them on the shelf!_
_Ned - mine was not very carbonated, with little head, but the chocolate flavour was great, and just when I was expecting some roasted grain flavour, some smooth vanilla kicked in, nice!!_
_Neander - I drank this last week at a tasting. We all enjoyed the chocolate flavours but didnt really get any vanialla. Should of held out a bit longer._
jyo- Very lightly carbonated. I enjoyed this. Chocolate / cocoa flavours came through. The only thing I can pick is that it seemed to finished very dry and coated the top of my palette.
_*14. Ned - Rye APA.* bottle conditioned, ready to drink because I thought the swap was on in June for some reason_

_Nev- a good balance of hops and malt, easy drinking, didn't realise it was bottle conditioned so last glass was thick but overall a great beer._
_danestead - this was quite interesting because my first rye beer to brew is on tap atm (dr smurtos golden ale rye version). i'm still to get my head fully around what rye is meant to taste like however there were some interesting things going on in this beer but im not sure if it's the rye or not. the initial aftertaste is immediately sweet, a medicinal type flavour which wraps around the sides of my tongue and then disappears straight away to a dryness or minerally taste, i think. Please dont take this harshly because my biggest weakness is explaining what i can taste but this is either the rye or possibly what dent was saying as a mild infection? On the positive, it poured with a beautiful lasting head and superbly clear. cheers_
_jyo- [SIZE=11pt]Balanced hopping rates. Carbonation pretty high and it climbed out the bottle. Could maybe do with a bit more body for me, as things seemed to be a bit thinned out in the middle. This may be the mineral taste danestead refers to. Maybe a higher mash temp or a little more crystal, but I enjoyed it. Cheers.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11pt]Neander. Nice beer, melow hoppy aroma and citris on the palette. Nice creamy head that stays to the bottom of the glass with good lacing, cloudy. Well Balanced beer a bit highly carbinated as when opened had to head for the sink.[/SIZE]_

_*17. Neanderthal Black IPA* - Bottle Conditioned - ready to drink._

_Milk-lizard84- Really enjoyed this. Poured a treat and had a nice aroma and mouthfeel. Only just starting to appreciate darker beers so this hit the spot for me._
_danestead - Quite enjoyable. I like the use of hops. Crisp finish which is great compared to my Black IPA I brewed which finished up at about 1.020 and 7.5%. Cheers for an enjoyable drink (and about 100mL is being used on IPA swap can chicken tonight!)_
_Ned - loved it, first glass was too cold, only got the hop flavour (which was great though), once it warmed up the malts really came through_
_jyo- This is a really nice beer. Great aroma and some citrus and sherbet lollies in the finish. I’d like to see a recipe for this one. Wondering about the yeast?- it gives some low esters but stirred up easily. Thoroughly enjoyed this after a rough Friday at work._
_Lanerigg - Sorry I tried this a few weeks ago and have lost the notes. I do remember a loving the use of hops and really enjoyed it sorry for non descript review_
_*18. Rickcobba - American IPA* - needs more conditioning time, bottled 2014-07-10_

_danestead - there are not many words to explain this brew however it pretty much sums it up by saying 'an absolute ripsnorter of a beer!'. IPA is where it is at for me and this hit all the buttons. I could drink this all night, apart from the fact I'm a light weight._

jyo- Colour is sexy and golden, and the head lasts the whole glass. For 6.7%, this is going down a treat. The vienna-like maltiness is just enough to balance the bitterness. I could have had more aroma hops, and as it warms up there is a very (very) slight phenolic flavour, and I mean it’s only just there, but other than that, this is great. Top work, mate.


Pours well with a good head with minimal lacing. A nice golden straw colour. This has a slight funky taste. (The same flavour and aroma of the ClusterFuck I bought to the brew day. Its unfortunate as after trying to drink my keg the flavour is too overpowering for me now. ) Very dry on the mouth and sour/tartness to it.


Velu/Ned- haha I thought I had somehow missed out on this brew as I couldn't find it when I did my first count, but was very happy when I found it in the shed this arvo. Lovely colour, excellent balance of malt and bitterness, could possibly do with some more late hopping, but thats just a minor detail. Great stuff!

_*19. Jono- Oatmeal Stout*_

_jyo- Mine gushed out of the bottle and carbonation was dangerously high for a glass bottle- maybe get these in the fridge ASAP. Once settled down it had a deep rich, roasty stout flavour and was pretty good. I can feel the 6.5%...._
_Nev- Ended up with 1/4 of a bottle after the gush stopped. Nice beer but potentially a bottle bomb ! _
_danestead - gusher also. It tasted quite alcoholic to me so maybe it would mellow over time into a nice beer._
_lanerigg - Not much to try! had 2 inches left at the bottom by they time the "gyers effect" had stopped was good really just need to adjust carb levels_
_*Jonos BarleyWine.*_

_Neanderthal - Well after the warning I opened mine in the sink and nothing happened. Argh, a Barleywine. I then got caught on the phone for 15 mins which allowed it to warm up and settle down. Loads of caramel flavour and only a little fusel type taste from the 10.2%. Sweet but not cloyingly and lingers on the tastbud for a while. A touch too much carbonation as it took a while for me to pour due to being heady. Bigger beer than I planned on my normal drink free tuesday but now I need to go and find another beer. Enjoyed it_


----------



## dent (11/1/15)

dent said:


> Keifer - Dry Stout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news! 2015 is close enough.

I found the other bottle of this in the fridge. This bottle is not infected!

Pours black as midnight in a mineshaft. I put a powerful LED torch against the glass and I can clearly see the bubbles inside without any diffusion, so this black beer is bright on the inside.
Some pleasant black malt aromatics, a touch of sweetness maybe. Drinks clean and refreshing, a lovely quaffing stout. Ferment is spot on. Absolutely nothing to hint at the age apart from how clean it is, no oxidation or anything, it is well brewed. A great stout.


----------



## keifer33 (11/1/15)

dent said:


> Good news! 2015 is close enough.
> 
> I found the other bottle of this in the fridge. This bottle is not infected!
> 
> ...


Cheers Dent! Good to hear this one turned out good with a bit of age on it.

Must get my bottle filler back up and running this year to get rid of the bottle conditioning inconsistencies.


----------

